
Spectacle Editor: Next Generation Drag and Drop Presentation Builder - thekenwheeler
https://formidable.com/open-source/spectacle-editor/
======
nilliams
The lack of margin on the homepage, highlighted by the 'Take control of your
presentations ... ' feels like bad taste, fixing might create a better first
impression!

